

JavaScript makes all other languages irrelevant and why you must master it now - killerdhmo
http://projectricochet.com/blog/javascript-making-all-other-languages-irrelevant-and-why-you-must-master-it-now#.VCJvb2X726c.twitter

======
davidy123
«(I purposely exclude Java because recently my virus program declared it a
hazard).»

Java is heavily used in finance, general business, science and academia and
the JVM is the basis of vital new languages. I guess some people don't let a
Windows virus scanner dictate their choices.

